# Vertex or hide a blast



## Mikemike0409 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure which ones are better Its going in a 2005 ford just in the headlights


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

I can only speak about Vertex's, but they are bad a$$!!!! Very bright, a lot of patterns, syncable and well worth the money!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes the Vertex are awesome


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I would go with the Vertex or our Single Strobes N More brand. Both are extremely bright and solid 2 year warranty.


----------



## ImpressPlowing (Oct 9, 2012)

I would go with www.municipalvehiclesolutions.com they have great prices


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

Vertex by far, I work at an install shop and use them almost everyday. They aren't called hide-a-trash for no reason.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I would strongly suggest staying clear of any web site that sell all chinese lights. Many have come before you and learned a hard lesson. Most of those lights off little to no warranty and most are out of business is a short period of time. Stick with a name brand product or company and you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

I just have external mounts..

I was actually talked out of internal Strobes. I'm super happy with my set up.

Whelen Amber Ions on the grill and 2 Amber Linz6 on the licence plate bracket at the rear ( they are CRAZY bright!)

Saved myself some good $$$ in labour too.

RH


----------



## BrandonSRH (Nov 25, 2012)

Any one using code 3 hide away LED's? People seem to say those are the brightest..


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We see very little for Code 3 around here. The Whelens are great lights.


----------



## BrandonSRH (Nov 25, 2012)

Which are brighter the Whelens or your brand?.. Just browsing your site a few minutes ago


----------



## BrittAWL (Mar 25, 2012)

I will say that the Code 3 6-Pack LED Hide-A-Blast are probably among the brightest LED hide aways I have seen. The Vertex were great when they came out, but now there are newer and brighter lights out there that are giving Whelen a run for their money. A close second on my list would be SOS Undercover LAWs, then Feniex Fairys.

The one thing I do not like about the Code 3 LAWs is that you cannot screw them into the lights for added protection. Nothing a little silicone can't fix though


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Strobesnmore;1503504 said:


> I would strongly suggest staying clear of any web site that sell all chinese lights. Many have come before you and learned a hard lesson. Most of those lights off little to no warranty and most are out of business is a short period of time. Stick with a name brand product or company and you will be much happier in the long run.


x2...............


----------



## BrandonSRH (Nov 25, 2012)

BrittAWL;1523879 said:


> I will say that the Code 3 6-Pack LED Hide-A-Blast are probably among the brightest LED hide aways I have seen. The Vertex were great when they came out, but now there are newer and brighter lights out there that are giving Whelen a run for their money. A close second on my list would be SOS Undercover LAWs, then Feniex Fairys.
> 
> The one thing I do not like about the Code 3 LAWs is that you cannot screw them into the lights for added protection. Nothing a little silicone can't fix though


Not sure why so many are against Code 3 lights they have some if the brightest lights out there. I mentioned the hideaways because I have seen a bunch of reviews saying those of one of the brightest strobes out. Like you mentioned I did see some complaints about how they are installed.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont think people are having that big of an issue with them, just that they've used the Whelen Vertexs or SNM version more. The major difference that I can see are below. Take your pick:

SNM/Whelen: "Vertex" Vs Code 3 6 pack

-8 LED heads Vs. 6 LED heads on both Code 3 and Whelen.
-2 year warranty vs. 5 year warranty
-12' cord vs 15' cord
-100 percent waterproof vs I could not find any info for this on Code 3. (Thats what did it for me.)
-Screw in mounting vs pop in mounting (this is also huge. Regardless if there is use of silicone)
-21 flash patterns vs 20 flash patterns
-35 degree "option" vs no option available to those who want a fuller/brighter directionality of the light for that type of application.
-Price: $54.99 vs $59.99
There is more Im sure but I dont have all day to sit here and figure em out. If people would like to add more by all means let me know and I'll change/update.


----------

